# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  09.10.06. - ponedeljak - 16,10 - Maja, HRT2

## Mukica

Rode tj. mummy plesacica, nejzin AA i Maja promoviraju dojenje

Dakle, *IPAK sljedeci ponedeljak*, 4 i 10 popodne popodne, na drugom... Gledajte nas!

Brzo saltajte s prvog na drugi  8)  8) 
je prvo je su prvom macek, zara i platenene, onda za 20 min na drugom mummy plesacica, AA i Maja 


:D  :D  :D


_mukica editirala datum u naslovu, s 02. na 09._

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Rode tj. mummy plesacica, nejzin AA i Maja promoviraju dojenje
> 
> Dakle, * sljedeci ponedeljak*, 4 i 10 popodne popodne, na drugom... Gledajte nas!


Niš ne kužim, post je poslan JUČER, a piše SLJEDEĆI PONEDJELJAK (9.10.), a u naslovu i iz konteksta se može skužiti da je to DANAS?

Dakle?  :Cekam:

----------


## ivarica

trebalo bi biti danas ali mislim da je netko amji rekao da ce ipak biti sutra   :Rolling Eyes:  
pratite svakako

----------


## mamma san

Joooooooooj ipak je danas!! Gledam Dobro jutro Hrvatska i najava za Maju...a ono naša ljepotica i cicoljubac!!!! Predivni su! Neću moći gledati, jer nikad ne ulovim Maju, ali sam ih barem vidjela u najavi!!!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

MOlim da me se na ovom topicu zove Marla, kako bi me se razlikovalo od Maje, čija je emisija   :Razz:

----------


## Andora

na TTXT-u piše da je tema žutilo u medijima

----------


## apricot

Ipak žuta štampa   :Sad:

----------


## VedranaV

Sutra isto ništa prema njihovim web stranicama, prekosutra pripreme za porod s dr. Hafnerom, primaljom Gordanom Karoli i Snježanom Vojvodić Schuster, četvrtak Hepatitis C i petak Vrtlarska godina  :shock: .

----------


## Paulita

Šteta. Ja sam isto gledala šta piše na ttx-u, sutra nije.

----------


## Mukica

editirala sam naslov
bice valjda sljedeci ponedeljak u maji, sorry ljudi   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma san

U tekstu jučerašnje najave nije bilo ništa o temi, već samo brzi isječci sa gostima...valjda ime je to kao nova najava emisije? 

Sorry, nisam mislila unositi uzbunu...ali moj komentar i dalje stoji...cicoljubac i mama su predivni!   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

jel danas?

----------


## zrinka

danas!  :D

----------


## Luna Rocco

mommy, Maja, Stanojević, Arpad...  :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## sunac

Jeeeeeeeeee...  :Naklon:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nina

Odlicni ste bili svi! Da je bar sto vise ljudi vidjelo emisiju! 
Steta sto emisija tako kratko traje i sto se mnogo toga nije stiglo spomenuti.
I ono tako prirodno i spontano dojenje me skrooooz raznjezilo   :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Bravo svimaaa!   :Klap:  

Ali opet moram reći koliko je meni dr. S. drag!   :Heart:

----------


## Andora

dobra emisija! 
ja bih se samo osvrnula na prilog iz split. rodilišta u kojem prof. Tadin preporuča dojenje do prve godine. dakle, prof. mi je privatno vodio obje trudnoće i kao ginekologu mu beskrajno vjerujem no još mi je u sjećanju kad sam prije 8 godina došla na gin. pregled k njemu i to prvi nakon poroda i rekao mi da je potpuno bezvrijedno i besmisleno dojiti dijete duže od 6 mjeseci. naravno da ga nisam poslušala (sva sreća, onda nije ni bilo Rode i dojila ga 17 mjeseci)
nadam se samo da je prof. sad to mislio ozbiljno, a ne zbog kamera!  8)

----------


## toma_06

> Odlicni ste bili svi! Da je bar sto vise ljudi vidjelo emisiju! 
> Steta sto emisija tako kratko traje i sto se mnogo toga nije stiglo spomenuti.
> I ono tako prirodno i spontano dojenje me skrooooz raznjezilo


potpisujem u cjelosti

 :D

----------


## ivona

Super, :D

----------


## buby

gledala :D 
svima veliki hug  :Love:  
mommy i arpad su  8) (joj što volim tu rasplesanu mamu  :Wink:  )

----------


## Arwen

gledala,nažalost ne sve ali ono šta san vidila je bilo super  :D 
da je barem više takvih emisija

----------


## aries24

jel ima repriza emisije?

----------


## zrinka

od svih, oni pokazu splitsko rodiliste 

koje je deklarativno za dojenje a u praksi   :Rolling Eyes:  
sama je neonatologinja rekla da prakticiraju kontrolirano dojenje   :Rolling Eyes:  

kao dojenje na zahtjev trazi ne znam kakva dodatna sredstva ....

strasno ....

 :Mad:

----------


## buby

> sama je neonatologinja rekla da prakticiraju kontrolirano dojenje


da, s ovim se baš nisu proslavili; a i doc nije zvučao uvjerljivo
ali trude se  :Wink:

----------


## Anvi

Krasna emisija! Opet sam se zaljubila u Stanojevića.   :Heart:

----------


## miha

baš mi je žao da nisam vidjela emisiju  :Sad:  ...

OT - inače, meni se stanojević zamjerio do beskraja - rekao mi da sam si upropastila dojenje i da najvjerojatnije nikad neću moći dojiti (zbog rana sam u rodilištu počela koristiti šeširiće) 
danas, godinu dana kasnije, ja i dalje dojim cca 5-10x dnevno  :Klap:  !

----------


## zrinka

a enesa i maja   :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Sve ste bile sjajne, a Arpad cukrić mali.

----------


## martinaP

> sama je neonatologinja rekla da prakticiraju kontrolirano dojenje


Nažalost, nisam gledala  :Sad:   , a ovo "kontolirano dojenje" mi zvuči kao kontrolirani pokus  :/ , po meni je tu početak mnogih problema s dojenjem.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zvala me mama i panično viče da upalim HTV 2.... i tako evo, pogledah. :D  Vjerojatno ne sve... ali dovoljno da kažem da je bilo prekrasno!
Na Enesu sam se opet rastopila (ta zena stvarno ima nesto...), bas je bila tamo poput zvijezde! Arpad je preeeedivna djecacic... Marla, dr. Stanojevic.. ma super!  :Love:  

Jedino - kraj je bio malo nejasan. Forsiralo se to zvanje patronazne sestre nakon poroda, a opet maloprije je bilo spomenuto kako ima medju divnim patronaznim i one koje ne podrzavaju dojenje i slicno. No dobro.... manje bitno. 

Ma ono najvaznije je sto Rodine poruke vise od svega govore da se žene moraju vratiti samima sebi i pronaci onu vjeru, mudrost i samopouzdanje u vlastito tijelo, intuiciju i prirodne procese - koje smo negdje putem (djelomicno) izgubile.

----------


## Ana :-)

Gledala sam i stvarno sam oduševljena  :D   :D   :D .

Kad bi bar bilo više takvih emisija....

----------


## Linda

Moram priznati da sam gledala jednim okom i slušala s pola uha, jer mi je Megi u isto vrijeme postavljala sto pitanja o dojenju, pa je na kraju i ona zadigla majicu i podojila svoju bebu. Ono što sam uspjela uhvatiti je bilo sjajno i presjajno! 
Tako sam sretna što sam dojilica! :D 

A što se tiče dr. S.- nemam riječi  :Zaljubljen:  mislim da ovaj smajlić sve govori. Mogle bi osnovati "fan-club" i povremeno ga dočekivati pred bolnicom i vrištati.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mayaa

> od svih, oni pokazu splitsko rodiliste 
> 
> koje je deklarativno za dojenje a u praksi   
> sama je neonatologinja rekla da prakticiraju kontrolirano dojenje   
> 
> kao dojenje na zahtjev trazi ne znam kakva dodatna sredstva ....
> 
> strasno ....


... i pokažu dijete koje majka doji a na robici mu veeelika žuta mrlja od mlijeka u prahu   :Laughing:  

a ona sestra koja bi trebala bit instruktorica dojenja je valjda bila na bolovanju kad sam ja bila u rodilištu   :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> od svih, oni pokazu splitsko rodiliste 
> 
> koje je deklarativno za dojenje a u praksi   
> sama je neonatologinja rekla da prakticiraju kontrolirano dojenje   
> 
> kao dojenje na zahtjev trazi ne znam kakva dodatna sredstva ....
> ...


i ja san se čudila sestri koja ti kao pokazuje kako se doji,pa se mislim
možda su nešto promijenili od kada san ja rodila ali očito nisu

----------


## iki

> jel ima repriza emisije?


Ili - ima li netko snimljeno?

----------

